# S7 1200, Phoenix Contact ILC 150 ETH, KNX Schaltaktor 8fach



## Contor (12 September 2019)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe eine nagelneue S7 1200 CPU 1214C (6ES7214-1AG31-0XB0) + Netzteil Siemens SIMATIC PM 1207 24 V/2,5 A. Ich dachte an 350€ bin aber für Preisvorschläge offen.

Außerdem verkaufe ich eine Phoenix Contact ILC 150 ETH Steuerung + DO32 + DI32 Modul auf Wunsch kann ich auch ein Power Supply gegen Aufpreis dazu liefern. Steuerung ist gebraucht in einwandfreien Zustand. Preis dachte ich an 
300€ bin aber für Vorschläge offen.

Außerdem verkaufe ich einen neuen KNX Schaltaktor 8fach C-Last von Jung.
Ich dachte an 200€.

Ich bevorzuge Paypal.​*[SUB][/SUB]*​​


----------



## Contor (16 September 2019)

zu teuer? schlagt mir einfach mal einen Preis vor wir werden uns schon einig.


----------



## Contor (24 September 2019)

Die S7 inkl Netzteil ist verkauft.


----------



## Contor (29 September 2019)

Keiner Interesse?


----------



## Contor (7 Dezember 2019)

Immer noch niemand?


----------



## Captain Future (12 Dezember 2019)

Contor schrieb:


> S7 1200 CPU 1214C (6ES7214-1AG31-0XB0) + Netzteil Siemens SIMATIC PM 1207 24 V/2,5 A. Ich dachte an 350€​
> Ich bevorzuge Paypal.​​​



150€ sorry ist ein altes Teil. Wäre für mich nur für [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Kommunikationstest zu alter Firmware interessant.[/FONT]


----------



## Contor (7 Januar 2020)

Was ist ein altes Teil? Die Steuerung?


----------



## Contor (2 März 2020)

CPU 1214C 6ES7214-1AG31-0XB0 neu und ungeöffnet zu verkaufen.


----------



## Captain Future (2 März 2020)

Trotzdem keine aktuelle CPU mit Firmware 4.x auch hilft hier kein Update da die Hardware geändert wurde.


----------



## escride1 (2 März 2020)

Obgleich die CPU bereits verkauft wurde, neu und ungeöffnet heißt nicht das sie aktuell ist wenn sie schon einige Jahre rumlag.


----------



## Contor (3 März 2020)

Ja und was hat das eine mit dem anderem zu tun? Wenn jemand diese CPU im Einsatz hat und diese defekt ist oder was auch immer wird er sie ersetzen müssen. Wenn man an einen 1 zu 1 austausch denkt braucht man genau diese CPU. Die CPU wurde außerdem erst vor 4 Monaten bei Siemens bestellt. Wird nun leider doch nicht mehr benötigt.


----------



## Captain Future (3 März 2020)

Contor schrieb:


> Ja und was hat das eine mit dem anderem zu tun? Wenn jemand diese CPU im Einsatz hat und diese defekt ist oder was auch immer wird er sie ersetzen müssen. Wenn man an einen 1 zu 1 austausch denkt braucht man genau diese CPU. Die CPU wurde außerdem erst vor 4 Monaten bei Siemens bestellt. Wird nun leider doch nicht mehr benötigt.



Du hast Recht und wir haben Ruhe.....
Stell das Ding in Ebay ein und gut ist.


----------



## Contor (4 März 2020)

Das war ein sehr konstruktiver Beitrag! Du scheinst den Sachverhalt vollständig verstanden zu haben.


----------



## Captain Future (4 März 2020)

Contor schrieb:


> Das war ein sehr konstruktiver Beitrag! Du scheinst den Sachverhalt vollständig verstanden zu haben.




Und du verstehst nicht das deine Steuerung eine alte Kiste ist. 
4 Monate vom 12.09.2019... ne is klar

*Alt:* 
6ES7214-1AG31-0XB0 := 503,00 Euro zzgl. MwSt.
Speicher 75 kB

*Neu: * 
6ES7214-1AG40-0XB0 := 360,00 Euro zzgl. MwSt. 
        Speicher 100 kB


----------

